# WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht



## hallihalli92 (18. Januar 2009)

*WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Hi,

in der Schule sollen wir bald eine Rede über ein Thema unserer Wahl halten. Ich habe mir das viel diskutierte Thema herausgesucht ob WoW süchtig macht und so gefährlich ist. Nun brauche ich eure Hilfe. Habe zwar schon einige Argument dafür und dagegen gefunden nur es sind mir noch zu wenige und villeicht könnt ihr mir noch andere aufzeigen. 

Danke schon einmal für die Antworten.


----------



## Anästhetika (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Dann zähl doch ersma deine gefunden Argumente auf, sonst wissen wir ja garnich was du schon hast und was nicht.


----------



## sYntaX (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Es gibt keine Argumente dagegen?^^
Ok, solange man es nicht übertreibt und sich von den anderen Deppen in den Gilden nicht dazu zwingen lässt, 24/7 online zu sein, sollte das Game nicht süchtig machen, solange man sich und sein Reallife unter Kontrolle hat. Es ist ja schließlich auch nur ein Game wie jedes andere. Und jedes Game kann süchtig machen


----------



## Fifadoc (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

interessantes thema.

also meiner meinung nach, macht WoW süchtig!

Aber das WARUM ist dabei vielschichtig.
Wichtig dabei ist der Charakter des Spielers.

Soziale Bindung, Intelligenz, Beruf, Suchtgefahr...

Wichtiger punkt, auf den du eingehen solltest ist die Sozialstruktur. WoW lebt von seinem eigenen Sozialsystem. Dort kann man vorallem durch zeit vergleichsweise schnell erfolg und soziale anerkennung erringen. Dazu gibt es halt den Gruppenzwang in der Gilde.

je weiter man in diese sozialstruktur eindringt, desto stärker wird die sucht dann.
Wenn jemand von vornherein wenig zeit hat, so ist er weniger anfällig für diese sucht.
andere hobbys, die viel zeit in anspruch nehmen, schützen ebenfalls.


----------



## hallihalli92 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Dafür:
- Um erfolgreich zu sein, muss man viel Zeit investieren um aufzusteigen
- Muss mit einer Gruppe Raids machen, die schon locker mal einen ganzen Nachmittag füllen
- Ohne ,,Mega"-Items schlechte Karten in Gilden ---> zwingt einen diese zu erspielen
- Man möchte seine Monatsgebühren bestmöglich ausnutzen und geht jeden Tag online, damit sie sich gelohnt haben


Dagegen:
- viele Spieler spielen nur 1-2 Stunden am Tag
- seinen Charackter zu verbessern ist keine Sucht, es ist Ehrgeiz
- ein großteil der Spieler spielt nicht nur WoW, sondern auch andere Games und hat soziale Kontakte
- solange man keine gesundheitliche Schäden nimmt, seine Kontake im RL abbricht oder seine Arbeit/Schule vernachlässigt ist es nicht gefährlich


----------



## Anästhetika (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*



> solange man keine gesundheitliche Schäden nimmt, seine Kontake im RL abbricht oder seine Arbeit/Schule vernachlässigt ist es nicht gefährlich


solange! sies nich tun... tun sie aber meistens. übrigends kann der Ehrgeiz in Sucht übergehen. Und desto mehr sie zocken um oben aufgeführte dinge zu schaffen desto schwieriger wirds seine gesundheit-bla bla aufrecht zu erhalten.


----------



## Katamaranoid (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*



hallihalli92 schrieb:


> - solange man keine gesundheitliche Schäden nimmt, seine Kontake im RL abbricht oder seine Arbeit/Schule vernachlässigt ist es nicht gefährlich




naja, aber ich habe es auch schon mal gemerkt: 
wie oft bin ich mit schlechtem Gewissen vorm PC gesessen ("eigentlich müsste ich lernen aber das lvl mach ich noch....") und dann merk ich ich hab keine lust zum lernen und spiele weiter usw...


----------



## Blinded (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

also habe auch mal wow gezockt will auch mal wieder anfangen
und ja es macht süchtig war davon böse betroffen wenn ich mal in die schule gegangen bin habe ich frühzeitig die schule wieder verlassen um schneller daheim zu sein zum zocken 
ich weiß auch net warum weiß gar nicht wie man das beschreiben kann
habe voll meine friends vernachlässigt und wurde aggro 
du kannst einfach net mehr aufhören weil die anderen die du kennen lernst immer mit dir mitziehen wie ne gruppenzwang


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Ich hatte mal sonen Testaccount für 2 Wochen aber fands nicht so gut, um dafür Geld zu bezahlen. Gibt kostenlose Alternativen mit vergleichbarem Inhalt.
Ich hab mir allerdings auch von Anfang an vorgenommen, das ganze Game etwas distanziert zu betrachten und mich nicht auf eine Sucht "einzulassen", weil ich andere Dinge zu tun habe.

Ergo: Es macht nur süchtig, wenn man es selbst will. Bei schwachen Geistern, die sonst nichts erreichen im Leben, ist es also die Chance auf ein paar Erfolgserlebnisse.

Es ist imo wirklich so, dass wenn man einmal einen Rang erspielt hat, möchte man diesen halten oder noch weiter aufsteigen. Wen man weniger spielt, wird man von anderen überholt und da beginnt die Sucht. Das Problem ist imo das PVP System, welches in dem Spiel recht dominant ist. Denn um Quests zu machen, muss ich nicht der Stärkste sein.
Im Vergleich zu anderen Games (z.B. Shooter), spielen in WoW kaum RL-Fähigkeiten eine Rolle. Alles hängt von Skills und Ausrüstung des eigenen Avatars ab. Diese kann man nicht mal nebenbei verbessern, sondern muss aktiv dabei bleiben, wohingegen ich Skills die ich in einem Shooter erlange in vielen anderen Shootern einsetzen kann und meine Ausrüstung bekomme ich sowieso jede Runde neu und jeder hat das gleiche. Ich "muss" also nicht die ganze Zeit dieses eine Game zocken und ich erlange auch keinen "Nachteil", wenn ich mal einen Nachmittag kein Stalker oder was weiß ich zocke.

Das ist der (beabsichtigte?) psychologische Grund, weshalb WoW süchtig macht. Aber das dürfte ohnehin jedem klar sein.
Wer das Spiel anfängt, um "der Beste" zu sein, hat schon verloren. Wer es just for fun spielt, hat gute Karten, da es irgendwann einfach Öde wird und man wendet sich anderen Dingen zu.

Edit:
Wers noch nicht kennt... http://www.southparkstudios.com/episodes/103797


----------



## Rally (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Ich spiele seit Anfang 2006 und habe bis kurz vor Lich King sehr intensiv gespielt. Trotz Familie und Job so ca. 2-3 Stunden gespielt, am Wochenende mehr. Als ich Full Epic war hab ich mich gefreut, aber auch nix weiter mehr gemacht, weil ich ja wusste, was soll ich noch machen, in 2 Monaten kommt Lich king. Also hatte ich kein Bedürfnis mehr WOW zu zocken. Jetzt bei Lich King hab ichs mir am ersten Tag geholt, die erste Woche auch viel gespielt, aber seit Level 72 hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Ich decke durch die lange Zeit ohne ist der Bezug weg, stürze ich mich jetzt wieder rein, würde ich wieder Blut lecken und intensiver spielen. 

Meine Meinung: Durch das recht monotone Spielgeschehen kommt man irgendwann selbst zur Einsicht das es immer das gleiche ist. Ich spiels nun gern, aber nicht mehr so verbissen wie früher!


----------



## sYntaX (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*



Rally schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit Anfang 2006 und habe bis kurz vor Lich King sehr intensiv gespielt. Trotz Familie und Job so ca. 2-3 Stunden gespielt, am Wochenende mehr. Als ich Full Epic war hab ich mich gefreut, aber auch nix weiter mehr gemacht, weil ich ja wusste, was soll ich noch machen, in 2 Monaten kommt Lich king. Also hatte ich kein Bedürfnis mehr WOW zu zocken. Jetzt bei Lich King hab ichs mir am ersten Tag geholt, die erste Woche auch viel gespielt, aber seit Level 72 hab ich keinen Bock mehr. Ich decke durch die lange Zeit ohne ist der Bezug weg, stürze ich mich jetzt wieder rein, würde ich wieder Blut lecken und intensiver spielen.
> 
> Meine Meinung: Durch das recht monotone Spielgeschehen kommt man irgendwann selbst zur Einsicht das es immer das gleiche ist. Ich spiels nun gern, aber nicht mehr so verbissen wie früher!



Naja...leider kann man das nicht allgemein betrachten. Denn nicht jeder ist deiner Meinung, es sei denn wir lassen die Zeiträume außen vor.
Bei einem wird das Spiel nach 1 Jahr langweilig, ein anderer findet das Game 10 Jahre später noch spannend^^

Es kommt halt auf den Charakter des Einzelnen an. Leute die Veränderungen brauchen und viel Abwechslung wollen, bei denen ist die Suchtgefahr wohl eher gering, da alles schnell langweilig wird oder man einfach etwas Neues braucht.


----------



## DoomHeidi (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Ne Kumpel von mir bekomm man gar nicht da weg von.Vernachlässigt auch alles.Sogar sein Kind.Ich weiss gar nicht was an dem Game so toll sein soll.


----------



## niki96 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Also ich selber habe noch nie WoW gezockt, werde dies auch nie machen, da ich nicht so auf rollenspiele stehe, aber ich bekomme es mit wenn ein paar freunde stundenlang davor hocken.....

Viele fangen auch einfach an, weil sie eine beschäftigung suchen und sich da die kontakte nich auf den menschlichen charakter beziehen , sondern auf die leistung die man bringt und da wollen leute die nicht mehr viele soziale kontakte haben wahrscheinlich immer besser werden um immer mehr leute kennen zu lernen und wahrscheinlich auch um bewundert zu werden!

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde, man wird meistens nur süchtig wenn man es auch will !


----------



## Memphis11 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Nicht nur WOW macht süchtig,ich spielte mal ein ganzes jahr fast durchgehend DAOC....ist gottseidank schon 3 jahre her,seit dem game lasse ich die finger von online games


----------



## Amnesie (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Früher habe ich auch Intensiv WoW gezockt,ich bin Schüler und habe dadurch am Nachmittag mehrere Freiheiten als z.b. Berufstätige.Ich glaube nicht direkt,dass ich süchtig war,die Zeit war halt da und musste tot geschlagen werden 
Ich zocke seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren,bei bc noch aktiv,aber seit wotlk draußen ist,habe ich jede Lust an WoW verloren,ich hatte von Montag bis Mittwoch ne OVP prepaidcard hier rumliegen und kam am mittwoch mal dazu,sie zu aktivieren,sowas wäre bei bc zeiten nie vorgekommen 
Also alles in allem bin ich ganz froh,dass wotlk kam,weil das addon der letzte schrott ist und ich so den Spaß bei WoW verloren habe,zumindest ab lvl 70+.
In der Schule bin ich durchschnittlich,bin heute besser,aber nur weil ich ne Klasse wiederholt habe,hatte vor WoW auch nich so tolle Noten,hat sich durch WoW auch nicht verbessert/verschlechter.Wer soziale Kontakte/andre Hobbys hat und einigermaßen im Leben steht,kann damit gut umgehen,wobei das wieder jeder mit sich selber klären muss 
Zum Game nochma: WoW kann man im direkten Sinn ja nicht durchspielen,was Vor- und Nachteile hat.Vorteil z.b.: ich habe mir früher in der woche 1-2 neue spiele gekauft,welche nach 2-3 tagen immer wieder durchgespielt in der Ecke lagen oder keinen Spaß mehr gemacht haben,das hat mich noch mehr Geld gekostet als WoW im Monat,zudem kann man auch aus WoW lernen,z.b. mit Geld umzugehen,nett mit anderen Umzugehen,Teamarbeit (Raiden,usw).Ich denke mal diese Vorteile sprechen schon für WoW.
Nachteile sind,wie oben erwähnt,der Gruppenzwang in der Gilde und durch andere Spieler,die einen plötzlich überholen oder besser sind.Zudem wird man von allen,wirklich allen gleich als WoW-Freak eingestuft,typisches Vorurteil.Beispiel Ausländer in Deutschland,alle Kriminell - Man bekommt immer wieder mit,dass die meisten so denken,nur sind es halt vllt 5-10% der Ausländer die auffallen,von den "normalen" (wusste kein anderes wort,sry) spricht keiner,weil sie nicht auffalen,genauso bei WoW.Von 11 Mio. Spielern fallen 200.000-300.000 auf,von dem Rest redet keiner und da man so keine anderen Eindrücke von WoW Spielern bekommt gelten die auffallenden Beispiele gleich für alle.


----------



## martin-albrecht (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

ich bin der meinung das wow nicht süchtig macht. Ich kenne eig. niemanden der süchtig ist.hatte jmd. von euch schon mal eine sucht nach einem spiel ?? ich denke nicht das ein computerspiel süchtig macht wie z.B. harte drogen oder zigaretten.ICh selbst habe noch nie wow gespielt weil ich 1. nie die möglichkeit dazu hatte 2. weil ich keine lust zu MMORPG´s hab und 3. weil mir das zu teuer ist.


----------



## Uziflator (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Richtig miese Grafik,Bildderbuch Style!


----------



## rob21 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Hatte ebenfalls einen Testaccount und konnte nicht wirklich was damit anfangen - zu statische, miese Grafik, umständliche Steuerung und mal so richtig hässliche Texturen. Und so eine Aussage kommt von einem überzeugten Diablo II Veteranen


----------



## MKfeatGuitar (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

aslo ich hab nen kumpel und seit der WOW zockt seh ich den sehr selten, der geht auf keine veranstaltungen mehr und meine anderen kumpels haben ihn auch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen und das ist mitlerweile ein halbes jahr her. ich hatte ihn jetzt mal wieder angerufen um ihn zu fragen ob er mal wieder zeit hat und was er so macht, er meinte er spielt WOW und könnte auch mal vorbei kommen ansonsten hat er nur über WOW geredet und was er so mit seiner Gilde anstellt.
Sowas würde ich dann auch als sucht bezeichnen


----------



## Gungnir (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

ein argument dagegen, ich zocke wow täglich, und bin trozdem nicht süchtig danach, weder nach wow noch nach meinem PC, ich bin zwar ein totaler PC-Freak aber das wars auch.
Das heist ich kann vom PC weg wann ich will, ohne die ganze zeit über WoW nachzudenken, ich kenne ein paar WoW süchtige und kanns erlich gesagt nicht verstehen denn letzendlich "it's just a Game" und der Charakter rennt dir ja auch nich weg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Alles was Spaß macht kann süchtig machen.

Schokolade
Kaffee
Alkohol
Spiele vor allem welche ohne Ende
OnLine Games
Browsergames

alles in kleinen mengen dann ist es ok

wenn man anfängt andere wichtigere dinge darunter leiden zu lassen 
sollte man sich schnell helfen lassen


----------



## fummel (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Wrath of the Sucht Kind - Ein Glück konnte ich mich von dem Game absetzen und habe noch für den Account 200 Euro bekommen. Solange es Bekloppte gibt, die soviel Geld dafür ausgeben sollte man schnell handeln  

Jedenfalls in den meisst Professionellen Raidgilden sind meisst über 8 Stunden am Tag-Zocker aktiv. Sogar Mütter, die ihre Kinder vernachlässigen und sie während des Raids anschrein etc.
Viele können mit WoW nicht umgehen und nur die wenigsten können es. Welcher Süchtige gibt schon ehrlich zu, dass er Süchtig ist...

Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht mehr in dieser unrealen Welt des Farmens, Raidens etc nicht mehr aktiv bin. Viele Leute suchen einfach nur Annerkennung durch das Spiel(Psychisch Labile) oder verwechseln Farmen mit Arbeiten(oder mal Arbeit suchen  )

Meiner Meinung nach beherbergt WoW ein unheimliches und gefährliches Suchtpotenzial.


----------



## Deamond (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Ich stimme Schumi zu. Alles was Spass macht kann süchtig machen... das heißt ja nicht dass es schlecht sein muss. Ich bin 'süchtig' nach Photoshop, aber als Nebenberuflicher Designer ist das ja nun wirklich eher was positives! Es kommt einfach auf die Situation drauf an und in welchem Ausmaß man süchtig ist...


Außerdem kann man online auch Freunde treffen die man sonst eher selten sieht. Ich hab einen Kumpel der 500km von mir entfernt wohnt, mit dem zock ich fast täglich online, seither reden wir wenigstens mal miteinander. Sonst wäre der Kontakt längst weg...

Außerdem kann jedes normale Computergame auch süchtig machen. Bei WoW wird ja wenigstens noch mit anderen Leutz gezockt, so dass die Kommunikation wenigstens etwas gefordert wird.

Das ganze sollte aber wirklich in Maßen gehalten werden.... wer sein reales Leben vernachlässigt und dafür nur noch in WoW lebt braucht einfach Hilfe - da gibts dann keine Gegenargumente mehr.


----------



## msix38 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: WoW-Macht süchtig und ist gefährlich!!-Argumente dagegen gesucht*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass nichts süchtig machen kann, solange man es strikt unter Kontrolle hat.


----------

